# Husband's wish list



## MrsLV (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello Guys. Sorry to intrude. I stepped into the Men's Clubhouse hoping to get a little insight. I'm 34 years old and a part of a very happy marriage. My husband and I have what would some would call a very great marriage; we are best friends, we are very nurturing to each other, we have all the ingredients of a perfect marriage, and though we've only been married for three months there is no indication that things will turn sour-at all. So I'm not looking for any help in terms of problems. I'd just like some ideas on what I guy wants.

My husband does the little things for me all the time, and is very thoughtful. I'd like to also do little things for him-even though I do, I'd like to do more. 

So, my question is...what little things would you, as a man, like to have done for you? Things that don't cost money, but would put a smile on your face if your wife or significant other surprised you with. A love note? A date that you don't have to pay for? A special meal, and if so-what?


----------



## Anaththeanswer (Oct 4, 2007)

love notes for me and my fiance are very popular, we both love writing and recieving its just like telling them hey i really love you, massages are always nice, cooking my favorite meal, doing something that i like but maybe you dont like watchin a guy movie over a chick flick, surprising him with a surprise in the bedroom with lingerie or something like that. And the good old fashioned random hug with a look in the eyes and wholy hearted saying of i love you.


----------



## MrsLV (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I do the cooking and I cook what he likes, we do watch movies together. I do need to buy some new lingerie, so that's a really good idea. And I give him plenty of hugs. I am a writer and I have written him some things-but he's not really into that. I think he appreciates it because I've noticed he still has some things I've written for him, so I will keep that going. Thanks for the response, Anaththeanswer!


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

MrsLV,
Thanks for posting this question here I was about to post the same quesiton...............men, I would like to know too


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it depends alot on the guy.

For me I love roses (I use to grow them even). But not every guy will be the same.

I like it when my wife shares time with the inclusive things I do. For example my mother watches football with my dad. She choose as her team a team that came into the league when my brother was born. She isn't as into it as my father is but enough that when he is all excited about something he can talk to and share with her and she understands.

My wife and I do this back and forth. It is real cement in our marriage. I will shop with her and act like her mirror on what clothes she'd like. (I know her taste in clothes and the areas she worries about, her thighs) My wife is beautiful 5'2 and 125 after 3 kids. Most women are jealous of her figure.

But notes and letters work on a guy that likes to read or write a lot. Sometimes it is how you write too. 

Does he work hard? Maybe learn massage. My wife works a physical job and goes to college both full time. There is nothing she likes more then a foot rub, or on a long day a body massage.

Do you both like religion? Do a bible trivia, and the great thing is you can make up your own questions. There is no better or funner way to learn the Bible or to want to search the Bible for questions.

Again what is it he enjoys, be a small part of that if you can. You can almost never go wrong with it.

When my wife first wanted to lose weight after child two, me being the cook I started making healthy meals for her and us and dieted together with her and encouraged her every step. We did exorcise at the house, and I got her a gym membership.

If you can shed a bit of insight I am sure I can expand a bit more.

Maybe I'll do a thesis, hmmm........

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

This is a very good question. As a women I find sometimes that I just don't know what my husband would enjoy. I do know a few things that work but I would like to do some other things. There are some good ideas on here. Thanks


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I wrote that thesis with more ideas on there. I hope it helps and I hope more people add to it pro or con.

draconis


----------



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

Anaththeanswer said:


> love notes for me and my fiance are very popular, we both love writing and recieving its just like telling them hey i really love you, massages are always nice, cooking my favorite meal, doing something that i like but maybe you dont like watchin a guy movie over a chick flick, surprising him with a surprise in the bedroom with lingerie or something like that. And the good old fashioned random hug with a look in the eyes and wholy hearted saying of i love you.


The most important part of this is to make sure you keep doing these things after your wedding day. Lots of people do these things while dating and engaged but stop cold after the knot is tied... remember to keep doing the notes, massages, special meals, etc. after the wedding.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

katharina ~ You are right with keeping things going. Most people let the mundane life bring them down. The wife and I always try to do something for each other. I always cook for her so it isn't considered special unless I do a really big thing. She never takes the foot rubs for granted though. But there is always time to do a bit extra and do stuff. I listed a bunch on another thread and hope to add to it.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Anaththeanswer said:


> surprising him with a surprise in the bedroom with lingerie or something like that. QUOTE]
> 
> Lingerie is the one thing a women can get that the man will think is a gift for him. Guys really can't do this.
> 
> draconis


----------



## MrsLV (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, last night was our 3-month anniversary-so I did the massage. We couldn't do anything during the day b/c I had the kids and he was off to watch football with his friends-but I think he really enjoyed the massage. 

Draconis, I read your thesis. I can't figure out what you mean by how to make the garnish-it confused me 
Could you PM me and tell me again S-L-O-W-L-Y, lol?


----------



## fire_vogel (Oct 29, 2007)

this is a real nice thread... loved it :smthumbup:

and how about organising a dinner-date or something like that, at his fave restaurant, on a night that you both have free. candlelight dinner... my husband loves that one. chocolates... he's got this fave chocolate that he can't resist and is overjoyed each time i offer him a box of it ))


----------

